# GEORGIA-Two Golden X's-Bentley & Shaina, Life Hanging by Thread



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

THEIR LIVES ARE HANGING BY A THREAD- LOOK AT THESE AMAZING PUPPIES, AND YOUNG DOGS- SO READY TO BE A PART OF LIFE AND A LOVING FAMILY. WE HAVE TO SAVE THEIR LIVES. PLEASE CROSSPOST QUICKLY..THANK YOU..HOPE



I emld. Atlanta Dog Squad, Adopt a Golden Atlanta and Gold. ret. rescue of Atlanta.





From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, February 15, 2010 5:45 AM
*Subject: GRIFFIN, GA~Snowstorm saved their lives on Friday,but many gorgeous Labs, Sheps & and precious baby Hound will need help today!!!

*



Poor abandoned Jayson, as well as sweet baby Amber, Chocolate Lab Santos, adorable Shepherd puppy Baker, Gorgeous Golden Mix Bently and several other sweeties will be in trouble when the Spalding Shelter re-opens tody~~A snowstorm spared their lives on Friday, but space continues to be an issue for which we must find help~~Please help spread the word for them so that this will not be a grim Presidents' Day at Spalding!!!



*NEW SCHEDULE FOR EUTHANASIA
EUTH BETWEEN 8-10 A.M. IN THE MORNINGS. HOWEVER EUTH IS USUALLY DONE IN THE AFTERNOON TO GIVE MORE DOGS TIME TO GET A FAX OR ADOPT AND GET OUT. THE FAX AND ANSWERING MACHINE WILL BE CHECKED PRIOR TO PUTTING DOWN. *


*SPALDING COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER
208 Justice Boulevard
Griffin, GA 30224 


PHONE 770-467-4772
FAX: 770-467-4771 *

HOURS OF OPERATION
Monday through Friday
10:00 a.m. -4:45 p.m. 


ADOPTION/RESCUE AGREEMENT 
http://www.spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com/adoption-agreement.htm 


RESCUES MUST FAX THE ADOPTION AGREEMENT FOR THE PETS. THE 2 PAGE ADOPTION AGREEMENT IS NECESSARY, NOT JUST A PLAIN PAPER FAX. ALL DOG I.D. NUMBERS MUST BE LISTED ON THE FAX WITH YOUR ACTUAL SIGNATURE TO BE VALID.

SHELTER WEBSITE
http://www.spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com/ 


SHELTER PETFINDER SITE:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA42.html

SPALDING DOGS VOLUNTEER WEBSITE:
http://spaldingdogs.com/id32.html

HOW TO ADOPT:
http://spaldingdogs.com/id38.html



HOW TO SPONSOR A SPALDING DOG:
http://spaldingdogs.com/id40.html




PLEASE USE ANIMAL I.D. NUMBER 

DO NOT FAX FOR A PET IF YOU DO NOT PLAN ON FOLLOWING THROUGH WITH THE ADOPTION OR RESCUE. CONTACT SHELTER WITH ANY QUESTIONS YOU HAVE PRIOR TO FAX



URGENTS LAST DAY FEBRUARY 15

THE DOGS LISTED AS CAN GO DOWN AT ANY TIME WILL BE ON THE NEXT EUTH LIST. PLEASE FAX IF YOU CAN SAVE ONE.

SHELTER IS FULL, NEED ADOPT/RESCUE.

SNOW DAY AT SPALDING CLOSED AT 3 P.M. EVERY DOG HELD OVER UNTIL MONDAY 15TH.




ULTRA URGENT 
B09-719 JAYSON
HOUND SHEPHERD MIX
MALE 1 Y.O.
ADOPTER BAILED, ULTRA URGENT NOW
http://spaldingdogs.com/MY2/2010DOGS/JAN2010/B09-719JAYSON.jpg



A10-176 ROGER
SHEPHERD MIX
MALE ADULT BLACK/BROWN/TAN
CAN GO DOWN AT ANY TIME 
http://spaldingdogs.com/MY2/2010DOGS/FEB2010/A10-176ROGER.jpg



*A10-198 SHAINA
GOLDEN MIX
ADULT FEMALE
CAN GO DOWN AT ANY TIME 
http://spaldingdogs.com/MY2/2010DOGS/FEB2010/A10-198SHAINA.jpg*

A10-199 AMBER
HOUND MIX PUP
FEMALE 5 MOS BROWN BRINDLE/WHITE SO CUTE PLAYFUL
CAN GO DOWN AT ANY TIME 
http://spaldingdogs.com/MY2/2010DOGS/FEB2010/A10-199AMBER.jpg



A10-205 ALEXA
LAB MIX PUP
FEMALE 5 MOS BLACK PRECIOUS
CAN GO DOWN AT ANY TIME 
http://spaldingdogs.com/MY2/2010DOGS/FEB2010/A10-205ALEXA.jpg



A10-207 SANTOS
LABRADOR MIX 
ADULT MALE CHOCOLATE
CAN GO DOWN AT ANY TIME 
http://spaldingdogs.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/FEB2010DOGS/A10-207SANTOSecr2.jpg



A10-208 AMELIA
PIT MIX
FEMALE 2 YO. TAN/WHITE
RESCUE ONLY
CAN GO DOWN AT ANY TIME 
http://spaldingdogs.com/MY2/2010DOGS/FEB2010/A10-208AMELIA.jpg



A10-156 BOSTON
SHEPHERD MIX 
MALE 2 Y.O.
HAS SORE ON FOOT
LAST DAY FEB. 15 
http://spaldingdogs.com/MY2/2010DOGS/FEB2010/A10-156BOSTON.jpg



A10-233-35 BOBBY-BELLA-BOUNCE
LAB MIX PUPS
2 FEMALE, 1 MALE
LAST DAY FEB. 15 
http://spaldingdogs.com/MY2/2010DOGS/FEB2010/A10-233-35BOBBY-BELLA-BOUNCE.jpg



A10-238 BAKER
SHEPHERD MIX PUP
MALE 3 MOS
SLIGHT SKIN CONDITION
LAST DAY FEB. 15 
http://spaldingdogs.com/MY2/2010DOGS/FEB2010/A10-238BAKER.jpg



*A10-239 BENTLY
GOLDEN MIX
MALE 3 Y.O.
LAST DAY FEB. 15 
http://spaldingdogs.com/MY2/2010DOGS/FEB2010/A10-239BENTLY.jpg
* 

*BENTLEY IS FIRST PICTURE
SHAINA IS SECOND PICTURE*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sad*

I already heard back from Kim Goforth (GRRA) and Lexie (AGA) and they cannot take them, so holding out hope that the other Golden Rescue MIGHT.

Kim (GRRA) told me to email Angels Among Us in Georgia for them, so I did.
Big Prayers needed for these two!!


----------



## pioneergal (Feb 16, 2010)

*Help with transportation?*

I am endeavoring to rescue Shania and Bentley, but am in Nebraska. Can anyone help with some sort of assembly line transport? This is the first time I've attempted a rescue. Thank you  Kathy


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

We have arranged transport for several dogs. You might start a new thread and title it "Transport help needed" and reference this thread for info about the dogs.


----------



## pioneergal (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you, Jackson's Mom!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I use dial-up at home and checking mapquest is hopeless!

I live near Greenville, sc and will help out if the transport comes anywhere near me.
Are you trying to get them for yourself or for a rescue? Some shelters won't adopt to an individual that is out of state. 
Have you checked with the shelter and will they adopt out of state? If not, we will have to arrange a covert pick-up and transport, but it can be done.

I'm pretty much under the weather today, but am planning on going to work later and can help figure out where the transports would be located. There is also a thread in the main discussion (I believe) that lists everyone who would be willing to help with transport.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just checked. Griffin is south of Macon, about 200 miles from me.

We do have members in GA who help with rescue and transport so maybe someone a little closer could help initially. If not (and the shelter agrees to adopt out of state), I would drive down and get them. I just wouldn't be able to drive as far north or west in that case, because I would tire out. I get pretty sleepy driving.

Let me know what you find out.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

here is the link for pioneergal thread just in case one of the threads gets pushed from the top

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=73350


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*there is a paid transport*

there is a paid transport in Ga.
I man by the name of Dick.
I think he charges $100.
Dick's number is 678-209-8010 (cell)


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I e-mailed Jealous1, as she is in Georgia, but I'm not sure how close she is to Spalding.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Doesn't AlanK live in Georgia? Maybe someone can PM him??? Sorry if he's already been mentioned or he posted. There is also someone named JeffreyZone that helps out in GA. I don't have his contact information though. He was kind enough to offer to help one other time when contacted.

I'm not sure about flying in this type of weather, but maybe http://pilotsnpaws.org/ can help out??? Just a thought for transport help.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Per the SGD forums and Donna's page, Shaina is safe. 

pioneergal - jealous1 is willing to help if she is available when you need help - pm me and I can give you here-mail.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duh*

Duh

I suggested that Dick who does Paid Transport be called, but he transports 
EAST. DON'T KNOW IF he goes West.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy:

Kathy

It is wonderful you want to adopt Bentley. Since he is in a Georgia Shelter you will probably need a licensed GA person to pull him. Since spartan Mom
goes on Saving Georgia Dogs Forum I think quite a bit, she might be able to find someone for you. I am glad to hear that someone said they will foster him until you find transport AS Transport can take 2 weeks to arrange.
One suggestion I definitely have is for you to go to PilotsNPaws and Animal Rescue Flights and post a msg. that you need transport from and to where.
You need to follow their rules for posting and what the dog might need etc.
but because this is a long distance from GA to NE, this might be the best way for you to go. 

You should register on Saving Georgia Dogs Forum, too, and you can post for help pulling, etc. on there
http://www.network54.com/Forum/465103/
__________________


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey.

So, do I understand that you need people to kind of "relay" dogs across the county in their cars?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy in nebraska*

KATHY IN NEBRASKA

Wonderful offer from LauraBella if this would help Bentley.
Please let LauraBella know:

GA dogs? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi~

Am I correct in understanding that you are looking for people to sort of "relay" the rescue pups across the country, by car?

Excuse me if I misunderstand.

I am in East Tennessee. I live in Bristol, but I will be in Chattanooga (actually Cleveland, TN) on Friday. (I will be staying overnight if the weather is poor.) That's pretty close to the Georgia line.... I'll be driving home to Bristol Friday (or Saturday, weather dependent). That's a small leg of the trip...if someone could meet me to take them on.

Of course, I should mention that I will be in a car (mid-sized/Altima), so there would be no room for two large crates....

It probably doesn't help.... But I thought I would offer.

~L.


----------



## pioneergal (Feb 16, 2010)

LauraBella ~ Exactly! If some tag team could be had cross country, I would be thrilled! I have yet to check on some of the other transportation options, but your effort could be the start of getting Bentley here sooner than later 

It is now only one dog. Shaina was adopted by someone else yesterday before my rescue saviors got there. So only Bentley needs a ride. Whether or not he needs a crate, I'm not sure. That may be an issue for some who may be willing to transport but may may prefer a crated dog.


----------



## pioneergal (Feb 16, 2010)

*Follow-Up to LauraBella's PM*

L ~ I'm still too new on the forum to be able to send PMs. Closing the gap, but not fast enough! If you can email me privately again with an alternate email address, I'll correspond with you more fluently!

Kathy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pioneergal*

Pioneergal

this is a two day transport isn't it?
Not trying to discourage you, but a transport of this size will be very difficult to fill.

Please go to PilotsNPaws and post your need for a pilot from GA to NE.

Read the rules on the forum first, as they have a particular way of doing things. 
__________________


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*pioneergal*

pioneergal

email me at: [email protected]
I have Laura Bella's email address.
THink she was leaving today.


----------

